

YC-Funded GraffitiGeo: Foursquare Meets Yelp, With A Dash Of Augmented Reality - siong1987
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/13/yc-funded-graffitigeo-foursquare-meets-yelp-with-a-dash-of-augmented-reality/

======
aberman
This augmented reality thing is crazy. I was skeptical when I first heard
about it, but every demo I have seen has blown my mind. This is by far the
coolest application of AR that I have seen.

------
coffeemug
Congrats on the launch, great work!

Other than some obvious software bundled with the iPhone (like google maps,
etc.), this is probably one of the best uses of the platform I've seen so far.
It's useful to me personally, very innovative in a really cool way, and has
potential to be huge. There is a shortage of innovative iPhone apps that are
also useful, and you guys knocked it out of the ballpark. This sounds like
perfect software for Apple to put into their commercial.

------
mrjbq7
Why did you steal your name from GeoGraffiti?

<http://www.geograffiti.com/voicemarks/3923/>

~~~
emmett
I don't know the GraffitiGeo guys, but I really doubt they "stole" the name. I
think we're seeing convergent evolution at work here - it's a logical
combination of words to describe "leaving digital marks on the real world".

------
joebottherobot
With Foursquare, I often find myself wanting to be the mayor of my
neighborhood, since I've had up to 5 mayorships in a 1 mile radius (a small
distance in Los Angeles). GraffitiGeo seems to be addressing this.

------
jonsteinberg
Would love to pull you guys into socialgreat.com - when/where's the api?

------
callmeed
Just got the app. What's with the 17-and-over warning?

~~~
jmtame
it's forced on all apps which have user generated content. i think it's a
fairly new rule that the app store has.

------
vaksel
Congrats on the coverage guys

------
dlevine
congrats on launching

